
Nick Cave's letter to MTV (from 1996) - Tichy
http://www.nick-cave.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=372&Itemid=51
======
extantproject
What does this have to do with "Hacker News?"

I think I liked "Startup News" better. It may have gotten boring sometimes but
it was on-topic, at least.

~~~
Tichy
Hackers & Painters -> Painters -> Muse -> Artists -> Nick Cave

OK, to be honest I was expecting flames (again). I just thought it was an
interesting counterpoint to the usual competition driven startupping
atmosphere.

What if you would try to create something because of the inspiration by a
muse, rather than because of the prospects of making money.

